

Iraqis use Firechat messaging app to overcome net block - schrofer
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-27994309

======
dmckeon
Previous discussions at:

    
    
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7863264 [~June 7, 2014]
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7514156 [~April 1, 2014]
    

recap: Bluetooth+WiFi; closed source, apparently little privacy/security.

This might be useful in post-disaster situations, when large portions of the
normal infra-structure are impacted or unavailable, either intermittently or
for some time.

I'm thinking earthquake, hurricane, flood, and similar, when people might be
more willing to trade privacy/security for information & communication. OTOH,
it might just amplify a rumor mill.

